# Okemo - RFID



## gmcunni (Nov 5, 2015)

Okemo goes high-tech

http://www.firsttracksonline.com/2015/11/05/okemo-goes-electronic/

Beginning this ski season, all Okemo lift access products will be sold as RFID-enabled cards, though only Okemo Real.Easy Cards will be personalized and reloadable. In addition to convenience, online purchasers can save up to 25 percent off the published lift rates, with greater discounts corresponding to how far in advance lift access is purchased. Real.Easy Cards can be used in subsequent seasons.


----------



## dlague (Nov 5, 2015)

Will no longer be needing the folks who barcode long term savings right there.  However, those systems are not cheap.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 5, 2015)

Already posted by Syderpig on Aug. 25 in the 2015/16 Ski Resort Improvement thread.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 5, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Already posted by Syderpig on Aug. 25 in the 2015/16 Ski Resort Improvement thread.



i don't consider RFID an improvement


----------



## yeggous (Nov 5, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> i don't consider RFID an improvement



Word.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 5, 2015)

Haha

Me neither

Maybe we need a Ski Resort worsening thread


----------



## dlague (Nov 5, 2015)

I guess it is an improvement of sorts if it will improve their bottom line.  There will fewer if any stolen lift rides.


----------



## HD333 (Nov 5, 2015)

dlague said:


> Will no longer be needing the folks who barcode long term savings right there.  However, those systems are not cheap.



I don't think I was scanned once in the few years we skied there. 

Used the RFID at Jay and it was kind of a pain in the ass IMHO. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benski (Nov 5, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> i don't consider RFID an improvement



Definitely a downgrade for the locals. Where are those ticket scanners going to work if they want to stay in the community. I think the effect on local unemployment would be noticeable. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 5, 2015)

Yup. I've had issues with Jays every time I have skied there and it results in chairs going up empty


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 5, 2015)

benski said:


> Definitely a downgrade for the locals. Where are those ticket scanners going to work if they want to stay in the community. I think the effect on local unemployment would be noticeable.



They'll definitely be a reduction in employees because of the RFID scanners but not a total elimination of those employees. The areas I've been to with RFID still have at least one person to read the scanner & help anyone having trouble getting through, sometimes more than one person. The RFID cards does show your picture on a screen so employess can determine whether it's the person who purchased the card using it. Otherwise people could be handing off cards to each other all day.


----------



## mbedle (Nov 5, 2015)

Apparently, then tend to save the resorts money in not only on labor costs, but lift ticket fraud. I've never had any big problem with them, they seem to work pretty good. If it ultimately allows a resort to save money that can be spent elsewhere on the mountain, I'm all for them.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 5, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> i don't consider RFID an improvement



Didn't say it was, just said where it had already been posted.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 5, 2015)

Those gates can hurt if you go into them quickly & it doesn't open. Been there done that.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 5, 2015)

dlague said:


> Will no longer be needing the folks who barcode long term savings right there.  However, those systems are not cheap.



I think Mike Solimono of Killington addressed the question of cost  installing an RFID system at Killington. Several million dollars if I  remember correctly. Of course Killington does have a lot of entry points  so more readers/gates would be neccessary They also have more places they sell lift tickets so they'd need more machines that make these cards.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 5, 2015)

Had issues with them every place I have been to that has them. Jay, Stowe and Squaw to name a few. As other said if they still need 2 people there tyo get people through and it is costing them money to buy the stuff just how are they saving money? The people who try skiing with out a ticket may just decide to not go to that ski area. No real savings because the lifts will run anyway. Also someone mentioned that a picture pops up when you go through. I don't remember having my picture taken at Jay or Squaw. Stowe yes.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 5, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Had issues with them every place I have been to that has them. Jay, Stowe and Squaw to name a few. As other said if they still need 2 people there tyo get people through and it is costing them money to buy the stuff just how are they saving money? The people who try skiing with out a ticket may just decide to not go to that ski area. No real savings because the lifts will run anyway. Also someone mentioned that a picture pops up when you go through. I don't remember having my picture taken at Jay or Squaw. Stowe yes.



Pictures appear for Jay pass holders. They always did for me.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 5, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Pictures appear for Jay pass holders. They always did for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


Not for their daily tickets that are RFID


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 5, 2015)

The problem with Jay is that the readers don't go low enough toward the ground.  Lots of children have problems because of this.

The better alternative for me was a system that I used in Austria.  Your card was RFID, but you held it up to a reader.  People kept their cards on leashes that were spring loaded.  Yes, you couldn't keep your card in your pocket, but NOBODY had issues getting onto the lift.


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm not a fan of them. I'm on the taller side and usually have to duck to get the gates to open up. A buddy of mine who is paralyzed and rides in a sit ski has it worse. He would need the card taped to his helmet to hit the sensor correctly. The gates are also considerably  narrow for someone relying on outriggers to move through the line. We usually end up going through once then getting the okay to go through the ski school line. After all that though it doesn't seem like it has a huge affect on the uphill capacity.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 5, 2015)

I invested in a new shell jacket just to ski at Jay. I bought something with a pocket on the bottom of the sleeve just to store the RFID.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 5, 2015)

benski said:


> Definitely a downgrade for the locals. Where are those ticket scanners going to work if they want to stay in the community. I think the effect on local unemployment would be noticeable.



Semi-large resort caring anything about local unemployment....that's a new one for me, but maybe Okemo ownership, along with other VT/NH resort ownerships, is different from the entities who own SR & SL.


----------



## hammer (Nov 5, 2015)

IIRC Ragged experimented with the RFID gates for a season.  Glad it didn't work out, gates were a pain to go through.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 5, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Had issues with them every place I have been to that has them. Jay, Stowe and Squaw to name a few. As other said if they still need 2 people there tyo get people through and it is costing them money to buy the stuff just how are they saving money? The people who try skiing with out a ticket may just decide to not go to that ski area. No real savings because the lifts will run anyway. Also someone mentioned that a picture pops up when you go through. I don't remember having my picture taken at Jay or Squaw. Stowe yes.



A few Park Rats at Blue saw my Elk ticket and started laughing , "Oh man that's old school" a few gates had issues , no big deal without a crowd . Latter in the day it was a Pia . 
Maybe it saves them money as you reload your ticket online . It's a pain to me .


----------



## mbedle (Nov 5, 2015)

bigbog said:


> Semi-large resort caring anything about local unemployment....that's a new one for me, but maybe Okemo ownership, along with other VT/NH resort ownerships, is different from the entities who own SR & SL.



Not picking on anybody, but comments on resorts not caring about local unemployment have surfaced on this forum multiple times. What exactly is SL and SR doing that gives that expression?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 5, 2015)

If you use the tickets properly I have never had a problem getting them to work. The best way to use them is if your gloves have a hand warmer pocket on the back of the hand. Stick it in there and just wipe your glove past the reader. The problems come when peoplw do not follow the instructions. Putting cell phones, credit cards, some keys and many other devices in the same pocket will make them not read.

At the mtn I was quite familar with they installed rfid readers a few years ago. Many skiers commented to higher ups how the mtn just seemed less crowded. When they compared the actual #'s to the old they were equal, but all the people who didn't buy tickets were now gone.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 5, 2015)

My issues with the RFID at Jay have been during the spring season when the snow depth is low and the readers are at chest height.  I'm typically wearing a T-shirt and have the RFID ticket in my pants pocket.  I'm not tall (5'8"), but I literally have had to jump to get the thing read.  Obviously young kids have even bigger issues with thing working properly.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 5, 2015)

Hawkshot99 said:


> If you use the tickets properly I have never had a problem getting them to work. The best way to use them is if your gloves have a hand warmer pocket on the back of the hand. Stick it in there and just wipe your glove past the reader. The problems come when peoplw do not follow the instructions. Putting cell phones, credit cards, some keys and many other devices in the same pocket will make them not read.
> 
> At the mtn I was quite familar with they installed rfid readers a few years ago. Many skiers commented to higher ups how the mtn just seemed less crowded. When they compared the actual #'s to the old they were equal, but all the people who didn't buy tickets were now gone.



Who are all these phantom people skiing without buying tickets? I am very skeptical. Most places are militant about checking passes.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Nov 5, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Who are all these phantom people skiing without buying tickets? I am very skeptical. Most places are militant about checking passes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Trust me!  There are people who know times when they stop checking.  I was skiing with someone that had not purchased a lift ticket at Killington all morning during spring skiing.  When he saw them scanning he got one.  I did not know he was doing that until he actually went and purchased it.

As far as using Jay Peaks or Stowes system never had a problem.  Then again I kept it in the hand warmer pouch of my mitten/glove.  I have seen people struggle with sensors being too high or low though.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## benski (Nov 5, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Who are all these phantom people skiing without buying tickets? I am very skeptical. Most places are militant about checking passes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



You can probably print out a ticket from you computer without much difficulty. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Nov 5, 2015)

Hawkshot99 said:


> The problems come when peoplw do not follow the instructions. Putting cell phones, credit cards, some keys and many other devices in the same pocket will make them not read.



I'm the first to agree that people are stupid but hey have issue just like everything else. I have been sure to have to have an entire side all to the card and I have still have issues, as have people I skied with.



Hawkshot99 said:


> At the mtn I was quite familar with they installed rfid readers a few years ago. Many skiers commented to higher ups how the mtn just seemed less crowded. When they compared the actual #'s to the old they were equal, but all the people who didn't buy tickets were now gone.



LOL


----------



## LONGBOARDR (Nov 5, 2015)

RFID is a gold mine for gathering information on customers skiing habits, behavior and more!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 5, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> My issues with the RFID at Jay have been during the spring season when the snow depth is low and the readers are at chest height.  I'm typically wearing a T-shirt and have the RFID ticket in my pants pocket.  I'm not tall (5'8"), but I literally have had to jump to get the thing read.  Obviously young kids have even bigger issues with thing working properly.



I'm the reverse! I'm 6'3" before I put my boots on and step into my bindings!! My chest pocket on my coat where I've put my RFID pass at a few places I've been that have them have been too high!! Once I learned, via the person stationed by the RFID scanner to crouch a bit while going through them, all is good!!


----------



## dlague (Nov 5, 2015)

drjeff said:


> I'm the reverse! I'm 6'3" before I put my boots on and step into my bindings!! My chest pocket on my coat where I've put my RFID pass at a few places I've been that have them have been too high!! Once I learned, via the person stationed by the RFID scanner to crouch a bit while going through them, all is good!!



Put it in your glove.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Nov 5, 2015)

LONGBOARDR said:


> RFID is a gold mine for gathering information on customers skiing habits, behavior and more!



Hell ya!  Why not?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Nov 5, 2015)

dlague said:


> Put it in your glove.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



No hand warmer pockets in my Hestra Lobsterclaw gloves - don't need them for anything but the stupidest of stupid cold days ;-)


----------



## drjeff (Nov 5, 2015)

LONGBOARDR said:


> RFID is a gold mine for gathering information on customers skiing habits, behavior and more!



Heck, its allowing Vail and Beavercreek to give real time lift line status on their apps this year


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 5, 2015)

Years ago (2000 & earlier) I remember being at Big Sky & also Mount Sainte Anne where your lift ticket was a plastic card similar to an RFID card. You had to go through a turnstile just like you do with an RFID card. Difference was you had to insert the card into a reader for the turnstile to open, similar to inserting a card into a ATM. Many people had a retractable string to hold the card to make it easy. You could attach it to your clothing just like a lift ticket. Worked pretty well. Still have my retractable string thing from Big Sky. I see people use the same thing to carry their season passes even today to make it easier for hand held scanners.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 5, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Heck, its allowing Vail and Beavercreek to give real time lift line status on their apps this year


How so? Most scanners are located close to the lift. How do they know how many people are on line before they even go through the scanner?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 5, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> How so? Most scanners are located close to the lift. How do they know how many people are on line before they even go through the scanner?



Dual RFID's is my guess - one where you enter the queue and the other near the final loading area


----------



## cdskier (Nov 5, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Who are all these phantom people skiing without buying tickets? I am very skeptical. Most places are militant about checking passes.



I really question this as well. Sugarbush does a good job of checking tickets/passes. Every so often one won't scan after a few tries and they will just wave you through, but you still have to have something that looks real even in that situation.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 5, 2015)

cdskier said:


> I really question this as well. Sugarbush does a good job of checking tickets/passes. Every so often one won't scan after a few tries and they will just wave you through, but you still have to have something that looks real even in that situation.



Yes Sugarbush & some other places do a good job. Not so at some other areas. Weekdays at K your lucky to find a scanner (outside of K-1 maybe) in the afternoon (sometimes earlier). I've brought this up in discussions on other sites a few times. I have no idea what it's like on weekends because I'm not there. Sugarbush will scan you everytime even if the scanner has seen you 10 times already. At K I sometimes have to look for a scanner to be scanned only because I keep track of my days this way. They can tell you how many days you've been scanned with a season pass..


----------



## Brad J (Nov 5, 2015)

I would much rather have an RFID card than have a ticket scanned every run, thats a PITA


----------



## manhattanskier (Nov 5, 2015)

I have had an express pass at Killington that was never scanned on some days, it is very easy.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 5, 2015)

Brad J said:


> I would much rather have an RFID card than have a ticket scanned every run, thats a PITA


But you are scanned every time. That's the point.



manhattanskier said:


> I have had an express pass at Killington that was never scanned on some days, it is very easy.


I'm sure you are not alone. I think they lose a ton of money because of this.


----------



## dlague (Nov 6, 2015)

manhattanskier said:


> I have had an express pass at Killington that was never scanned on some days, it is very easy.



I had an express card as well and that happened to me in May, skied all day without ever being scanned until the last run.  If I would have bagged it earlier I would have had to go to customer service to get it scanned. Wink wink!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## KevinF (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm amazed that people don't like RFID systems.  I usually ski at Stowe.  Never had an issue there.  I've skied at Jay.  Never had an issue with theirs.  Seems like it works smoothly for the other patrons.  Everybody I've talked to likes it.

My ski jacket has a pocket just above the wrist that is the perfect size for holding an RFID card.  I just wave my wrist at the scanner and it opens right up.

IMHO, it sure beats the old system of having to show your lift ticket every time.  It always seemed that the people doing the scanning would be standing on the opposite side of where I had put my lift ticket, so I was always twisting around so they could see it.


----------



## crank (Nov 6, 2015)

I am amazed that a place like K doesn't make sure their lifties scan everyone at all lifts that can be accessed from lodges or parking lots.  Seems like ski area management 101.  

When Jay first put in RFID I had some issues but last few years they worked just fine for me.  I prefer not having to attach a ticket. The only problem I have with Stowe's RFID system is that they seem to have cut way back on ticket sellers and if you have to sign up for an RFID there you wait in a long line while they get a life history from each and every customer ahead of you.  However, once in their system you  just start skiing and your credit card is charged on your first scan of the day.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 6, 2015)

crank said:


> The only problem I have with Stowe's RFID system is that they seem to have cut way back on ticket sellers and if you have to sign up for an RFID there you wait in a long line while they get a life history from each and every customer ahead of you.  However, once in their system you  just start skiing and your credit card is charged on your first scan of the day.



Doesn't work that smoothly for me. The only time I ski Stowe I use either a VT. Pass or take advantage of ski club/council appreciation day pricing. Either way I still have to go to the ticket booth to get my RFID card activated for the day. I'm not a big fan of using plastic either & usually pay cash.


----------



## crank (Nov 6, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Doesn't work that smoothly for me. The only time I ski Stowe I use either a VT. Pass or take advantage of ski club/council appreciation day pricing. Either way I still have to go to the ticket booth to get my RFID card activated for the day. I'm not a big fan of using plastic either & usually pay cash.



I hear ya.  I have the MCP pass this year and am anticipating Stowe will be a PITA to get on the hill in the morning.  

Last year I found forerunner lodge a lot faster then gondola lodge for ticketing.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 6, 2015)

crank said:


> Last year I found forerunner lodge a lot faster then gondola lodge for ticketing.



Yeah but if you get your card activated in the Mansfield lodge you then have to climb that god awful stairway to get to the lifts.:razz:


----------



## crank (Nov 6, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Yeah but if you get your card activated in the Mansfield lodge you then have to climb that god awful stairway to get to the lifts.:razz:



I already had an activated card but was there on a Metro Ski Council day and that rate was cheaper than the $89 Stowe card price.  I hate that climb too but it's not really that bad.  Also was meeting some crazy people who seem to start there every time...


----------



## mbedle (Nov 7, 2015)

crank said:


> I already had an activated card but was there on a Metro Ski Council day and that rate was cheaper than the $89 Stowe card price.  I hate that climb too but it's not really that bad.  Also was meeting some crazy people who seem to start there every time...



I take offense to that post!!! I am one of those crazy people that start over there every time... lol. But yes, the walk up the hill does suck, but it is a nice way to warm up the calf muscles. Plus, if you start out the back door near the stairs and make a diagonal line across the hill, its not too bad.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 7, 2015)

crank said:


> I hear ya.  I have the MCP pass this year and am anticipating Stowe will be a PITA to get on the hill in the morning.



I assume MCP pass stands for the Mountain Collective Pass. Guess you'll be skiing around out west this season since it's only good for 2 days at each resort. Not a bad deal if you can get around.


----------



## mbedle (Nov 8, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> I assume MCP pass stands for the Mountain Collective Pass. Guess you'll be skiing around out west this season since it's only good for 2 days at each resort. Not a bad deal if you can get around.



Actually good for 50% off lift tickets at Stowe after the first 2 free ones. When I spoke to Stowe this summer, they were not sure if they would going to integrate the MCP into the Evolution card and bypass or require you to go to the window each morning to purchase a single day pass.


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 8, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Heck, its allowing Vail and Beavercreek to give real time lift line status on their apps this year



Yeah, that's brilliant.

Favorite feature of the RFID is loading your pass the night before and not waiting in line at the ticket counter.  Big help for weekend day trips.


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 8, 2015)

KevinF said:


> I'm amazed that people don't like RFID systems.  I usually ski at Stowe.  Never had an issue there.  I've skied at Jay.  Never had an issue with theirs.  Seems like it works smoothly for the other patrons.  Everybody I've talked to likes it.
> 
> My ski jacket has a pocket just above the wrist that is the perfect size for holding an RFID card.  I just wave my wrist at the scanner and it opens right up.
> 
> IMHO, it sure beats the old system of having to show your lift ticket every time.  It always seemed that the people doing the scanning would be standing on the opposite side of where I had put my lift ticket, so I was always twisting around so they could see it.



I remember the early on at stowe buying a day pass....took forever.  Might have been the first year with the RFID chip system....or maybe they were rolling out that evolution card....anyway, they had to collect all your information, name address, etc....and the ticket counters were just kind of learning, and they were way overloaded....took forever to buy a one day pass.  

And I remember our bracelet things at Jay - we were staying there.  Do they still use those or have they moved to cards? - not working well.  Had to stop skiing every day to get them to load them in right every day.  

And Blue mountain in the pokes has had RFID for a long time.  We have a ton of cards that we now load online the night before.  But we have so many cards for so long ago...some of the first cards you can't reload, some you can....couple times last year we thought we loaded them online only to find out it didn't take...

All just growing pains.  

Just to be old fashioned for a minute, it's kind of a shame that the automatic gates will be taking more attendant jobs.  I enjoy having friendly faces greet you and telling you to enjoy the day or whatever...(when the attendants are friendly that is....).  I know that sounds corny, but it's true.  Automation is a drag in that respect. Also, fewer ski bum jobs for our kids in the future.


----------



## crank (Nov 8, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> I assume MCP pass stands for the Mountain Collective Pass. Guess you'll be skiing around out west this season since it's only good for 2 days at each resort. Not a bad deal if you can get around.



We have a trip planned to Aspen with the epicski gang and we are going to Jackson Hole with our ski club so the Mountain Collective Pass works out great for us this season.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 8, 2015)

tnt1234 said:


> Just to be old fashioned for a minute, it's kind of a shame that the automatic gates will be taking more attendant jobs.  I enjoy having friendly faces greet you and telling you to enjoy the day or whatever...(when the attendants are friendly that is....).  I know that sounds corny, but it's true.  Automation is a drag in that respect. Also, fewer ski bum jobs for our kids in the future.



+1 Completely agree with this part.


----------



## spiderpig (Nov 8, 2015)

Okemo has been pretty lax about checking tickets, even at the main base quads, and especially in singles lines. I'm never up there on holidays though, so they may be more thorough then. And they don't scan, to correct some earlier posts.

FWIW, they posted on Facebook that this wouldn't result in less jobs, and based on them rotating people to organize the lines/sit in the shack/stand at the loading line, I believe it. Maybe one or two less people at the Six that they can move elsewhere.


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 8, 2015)

spiderpig said:


> Okemo has been pretty lax about checking tickets, even at the main base quads, and especially in singles lines. I'm never up there on holidays though, so they may be more thorough then. And they don't scan, to correct some earlier posts.
> 
> FWIW, they posted on Facebook that this wouldn't result in less jobs, and based on them rotating people to organize the lines/sit in the shack/stand at the loading line, I believe it. Maybe one or two less people at the Six that they can move elsewhere.




So looking at your stats, sounds like you are the man to ask....

Might be in Southern VT for a few days over X-mas break....safe to assume Okemo is every bit as crowded over the holiday as stratton?

I'd be there with kids.  Haven't been there in many years.  Last time was off holiday, midweek trip.  How does Okemo do with the crowds?  Is it just a mess, or can you get a fair amount of skiing in?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## ss20 (Nov 8, 2015)

tnt1234 said:


> So looking at your stats, sounds like you are the man to ask....
> 
> Might be in Southern VT for a few days over X-mas break....safe to assume Okemo is every bit as crowded over the holiday as stratton?
> 
> ...



Both mountains get the reputation as being crowded with 20 minute waits.  However there's always lifts that are less than 10 chair-waits even on the busiest of Saturday's I've been.  South Face and Glades Peak are always the least crowded lifts on the mountain at Okemo.  Also brings you to the best terrain.


----------



## dlague (Nov 9, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Both mountains get the reputation as being crowded with 20 minute waits.  However there's always lifts that are less than 10 chair-waits even on the busiest of Saturday's I've been.  South Face and Glades Peak are always the least crowded lifts on the mountain at Okemo.  Also brings you to the best terrain.



+1


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## spiderpig (Nov 9, 2015)

tnt1234 said:


> So looking at your stats, sounds like you are the man to ask....
> 
> Might be in Southern VT for a few days over X-mas break....safe to assume Okemo is every bit as crowded over the holiday as stratton?
> 
> ...


But I'm never there on holidays. Seriously. But stick to the Green, Glades, Morning Star, Black, and Sachem chairs as much as you can from 9-3.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## benski (Nov 9, 2015)

spiderpig said:


> But I'm never there on holidays. Seriously. But stick to the Green, Glades, Morning Star, Black, and Sachem chairs as much as you can from 9-3.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk



You literally just listed there fixed grips. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## spiderpig (Nov 9, 2015)

benski said:


> You literally just listed there fixed grips.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Actually, there are two more.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 9, 2015)

Jackson Gore side get crowded?  I remembered some good terrain over there.


----------



## crank (Nov 9, 2015)

I find that Jackson Gore is less crowded early so it can be a good strategy to head over first thing.  I like to park over there.  Skied a day at Okemo last season between Christmas and New Year and it being a cold and blustery day, the heated bubble 6-pack chair was mobbed and nothing else had more than a 2 minute line.


----------



## HD333 (Nov 9, 2015)

Best plan of attack for busy days at Okemo based on our few years there is as follows:

Ride Sunburst 6 until a line forms, 9:00ish. Lap World Cup, Defiance. 
Head to Jackson Gore, but not the base just the Quad, Jackson Gore doesn't seem to wake up until 10:00. 
Once a line forms there make your way over to South Face.  Riding Solitude/Green Ridge Triple on the way over for a few decent trails. 

Green Ridge triple while slow usually has short lines and you can take it to the summit and head to South Face via Glades PeakQuad from there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yeggous (Nov 9, 2015)

HD333 said:


> Best plan of attack for busy days at Okemo based on our few years there is as follows:
> 
> Ride Sunburst 6 until a line forms, 9:00ish. Lap World Cup, Defiance.
> Head to Jackson Gore, but not the base just the Quad, Jackson Gore doesn't seem to wake up until 10:00.
> ...



This is useful information. My wife and I are planning our annual pilgrimage to southern Vermont for the last weekend in January. I am very hesitant to go anywhere in that area because I can't stand the prices and lift lines. We're accustomed to skiing in New Hampshire, so this is a big shock to us.

Last year for our Vermont trips we visited:
1) MRG, Sugarbush
2) Magic, Stratton
3) Burke, Jay

This year I am considering swapping out Stratton for Okemo or Killington. I could be convinced to ditch Magic too if the snow is not good.

My issues with Okemo in the past are related to lift lines on the weekend. The place is an absolute zoo. What length of lines should I be expecting with your recommended strategy? Would I be better off going to Bromley or Killington?


----------



## Tin (Nov 9, 2015)

yeggous said:


> This is useful information. My wife and I are planning our annual pilgrimage to southern Vermont for the last weekend in January. I am very hesitant to go anywhere in that area because I can't stand the prices and lift lines. We're accustomed to skiing in New Hampshire, so this is a big shock to us.
> 
> Last year for our Vermont trips we visited:
> 1) MRG, Sugarbush
> ...




Ever consider Pico? Cheap, steep, long runs, and little to no lines.


----------



## crystalmountainskier (Nov 9, 2015)

Back on topic- Vail isn't using RFID to estimate lift wait times.  They are using location data from guests' smartphones with the EpicMix App installed.


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 9, 2015)

HD333 said:


> Best plan of attack for busy days at Okemo based on our few years there is as follows:
> 
> Ride Sunburst 6 until a line forms, 9:00ish. Lap World Cup, Defiance.
> Head to Jackson Gore, but not the base just the Quad, Jackson Gore doesn't seem to wake up until 10:00.
> ...



Good info - thanks.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 9, 2015)

Tin said:


> Ever consider Pico? Cheap, steep, long runs, and little to no lines.



Good suggestion. I have Ski VT passes so ticket cost isn't a huge deal. All the extras are the killer. I haven't been to Pico in several years.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 23, 2015)

Bump.  

So now that the season has begun and Snowbird's system is up online I figured I would respond.  A lot of places out here have RFID--Squaw Valley, all the Vail Resorts, Brighton, Solitude, Alta, and now Snowbird.  

I first used RFID at Zermatt in 2002   I thought it was pretty cool and efficient.  Made for a nice souvenir as well.  

In terms of season passes, Alta was my first RFID pass.  Except for the very first day where there was a 3 second pause for the system to recognize my Alta/Bird pass, there were no issues.  

This Saturday on my first outing of the season, with a new Alta-Bird pass, the Alta folks were proactive and encouraged folks to walk up and ensure that their passes opened the gates before they opened the lift.  I did so and no issue.  Overall, I saw no real issues for anyone this weekend.  They are able to see on their tablets who is going through the gates and kid passes are color coded so that they can tell if an adult is using a kid's pass.  For season passes they see the picture of the passholder for quick ID.  Pretty cool.    

The Bird's system is now exactly the same.  No issues.  Kept my pass in my coat all day long and had no issues at any gates.  My wife's Alta pass allows her to track her runs....Vail's program is insane in this regard because it Emails you your stats at the end of the day.  

As for day passes, some have been finicky with me, but overall no major problems.  I had one day in 2012 or 2013 at Alta where my day pass got too close to my phone and might have gotten screwed up, but they fixed it.  

So for me it is great.  Love it.  Makes my life a whole lot easier.  Now at Snowbird I don't have to pull my pass out on every run or deal with scanners that sometimes don't work or read right.  

I have not read all the comments, but I wonder why folks complain--paying extra for a day pass?  Problems with day passes?  Seems like a first world problem to me, but to each their own.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 23, 2015)

Its whining that happens on ski forums, which as you know are comprised of about 2% of the skiing population. 

I personally can't see why a resort wouldn't implement it. The same scanner jobs still exist, just watching a computer screen instead.


----------



## billski (Nov 23, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> The problem with Jay is that the readers don't go low enough toward the ground.  Lots of children have problems because of this..


  Resorts that get big dumps readily solve this problem by digging the rfid gates out.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 23, 2015)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Its whining that happens on ski forums, which as you know are comprised of about 2% of the skiing population.
> 
> I personally can't see why a resort wouldn't implement it. The same scanner jobs still exist, just watching a computer screen instead.



Lots of reasons why they'd implement it.  

Deterrence of theft
Less labor (they only have one monitor or two for the gates now instead of 3 or 4)
Information, information, information (which lifts are used most, where a person skis, etc)

But it is a very expensive system.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm sure it is expensive, but it hasn't stopped many resorts from implementing it.  Obviously a place like Killington that has many access points it would be a huge expense.  But would it save them from people not paying?  I'm not sure how many people actually aren't paying.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 23, 2015)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I'm sure it is expensive, but it hasn't stopped many resorts from implementing it.  Obviously a place like Killington that has many access points it would be a huge expense.  But would it save them from people not paying?  I'm not sure how many people actually aren't paying.



Very true.  Makes me wonder if the information is what is driving resorts to implementing it--knowing their skier's needs and habits in order to better deliver and plan operations.


----------



## spiderpig (Nov 23, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Bump.
> 
> So now that the season has begun and Snowbird's system is up online I figured I would respond.  A lot of places out here have RFID--Squaw Valley, all the Vail Resorts, Brighton, Solitude, Alta, and now Snowbird.
> 
> ...


Probably because of paying extra. Even impacts forum users who like to ski a lot of different mountains in a year and would have to save a bunch off RFID cards if every place implemented it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 23, 2015)

spiderpig said:


> Probably because of paying extra. Even impacts forum users who like to ski a lot of different mountains in a year and would have to save a bunch off RFID cards if every place implemented it.



So there's an opening for some enterprising person to create "One Card to Rule Them All"


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 23, 2015)

spiderpig said:


> Probably because of paying extra. Even impacts forum users who like to ski a lot of different mountains in a year and would have to save a bunch off RFID cards if every place implemented it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk



Multiple season passes?


----------



## cdskier (Nov 23, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Information, information, information (which lifts are used most, where a person skis, etc)



To get complete info, wouldn't they have to implement it on all lifts including upper mountain lifts that currently have no scanning at all at many areas?


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 23, 2015)

cdskier said:


> To get complete info, wouldn't they have to implement it on all lifts including upper mountain lifts that currently have no scanning at all at many areas?



That's very true.  Alta has all their lifts equipped with RFID; Park City does too.  But Snowbird does not I believe (we're not completely open after adding the RFID)


----------



## spiderpig (Nov 24, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Multiple season passes?



day tickets, so you don't have to pay the $5 fee every time. I've held onto a Jiminy Peak card for years.


----------



## SnowRock (Nov 24, 2015)

mbedle said:


> Actually good for 50% off lift tickets at Stowe after the first 2 free ones. When I spoke to Stowe this summer, they were not sure if they would going to integrate the MCP into the Evolution card and bypass or require you to go to the window each morning to purchase a single day pass.



I picked up a Mountain Collective pass as well this year and was hoping it would be integrated. They have done that with  the Vermont travel club card the past few years. First day of the season you had to go to the window but then could buy online at the reduced rate the rest of the year. I made the mistake of trying to add bypass versus simply buying on my phone in the lot or lodge and had to go back to the window to get straightened out.

 I imagine its slightly more complicated with the mountain collective but was hoping to avoid hitting up a window every day.. though i rarely see lines more than a person deep at mansfield.


----------



## mbedle (Nov 24, 2015)

SnowRock said:


> I picked up a Mountain Collective pass as well this year and was hoping it would be integrated. They have done that with  the Vermont travel club card the past few years. First day of the season you had to go to the window but then could buy online at the reduced rate the rest of the year. I made the mistake of trying to add bypass versus simply buying on my phone in the lot or lodge and had to go back to the window to get straightened out.
> 
> I imagine its slightly more complicated with the mountain collective but was hoping to avoid hitting up a window every day.. though i rarely see lines more than a person deep at mansfield.



I checked with Stowe on that and back in the summer they were still not sure if it would be intergraded with the Evolution cards. Hopefully they will and you can use bypass at the half off rate.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 24, 2015)

spiderpig said:


> day tickets, so you don't have to pay the $5 fee every time. I've held onto a Jiminy Peak card for years.



Yes, that is a pain.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 24, 2015)

SnowRock said:


> I picked up a Mountain Collective pass as well this year and was hoping it would be integrated. They have done that with  the Vermont travel club card the past few years. First day of the season you had to go to the window but then could buy online at the reduced rate the rest of the year. I made the mistake of trying to add bypass versus simply buying on my phone in the lot or lodge and had to go back to the window to get straightened out.
> 
> I imagine its slightly more complicated with the mountain collective but was hoping to avoid hitting up a window every day.. though i rarely see lines more than a person deep at mansfield.



My Alta/Bird pass has the Mountain Collective benefits--the 50% at any other resort deal that is.  If I get to Vermont this year I am tempted to use it at Stowe.


----------



## rocks860 (Nov 28, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Bump.
> 
> So now that the season has begun and Snowbird's system is up online I figured I would respond.  A lot of places out here have RFID--Squaw Valley, all the Vail Resorts, Brighton, Solitude, Alta, and now Snowbird.
> 
> ...



Huh I skied zermatt in 2003 and I don't remember them having rfid


----------



## machski (Nov 28, 2015)

I used RFID 2 years ago in New Zealand.  Worked great for the most part but had to be sure the card was in a pocket by itself.  Not even a ChapStick tube with it!  I liked it for the most part.


----------



## slatham (Nov 30, 2015)

First time user this past Friday at Okemo. Worked fine each time for the three of us. Way better than the "scanners" that Sugarbush uses - what a PITA! My home mountain (Bromley) and favorite mountain (Magic) are nice and retro in comparison.........


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 30, 2015)

rocks860 said:


> Huh I skied zermatt in 2003 and I don't remember them having rfid



They did for at least the Trams because I still have my card.


----------

